# New lab results today



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

Here are my latest labs, what do you all think?

Test Result Reference

Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy 19.8 L 30.0-100.0

VITAMIN B12 399 211-946

TSH 3.680 0.450-4.500

Triiodothyronine (T3) 111 71-180

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 377 H 0-34 IU/mL

Thyroglobulin Antibody 3.3 H 0.0-0.9

T4,Free(Direct) 1.33 0.82-1.77

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.6 2.0-4.4

Glucose, Serum 101 H 65-99

Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin 56 0-139

Folate (Folic Acid), Serum 8.0 >3.0

Carbon Dioxide, Total 17 L 18-29

Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.



> Test Result Reference
> 
> Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy 19.8 L 30.0-100.0 *Too Low - are you supplementing??*
> 
> ...


You are diagnosed Hypothyroid yet have TSI antibodies, presenting hypothyroid symptoms and labs.

You are currently under medicated for the labs you have for both FT-4 and FT-3.

You are in need of Vitamin D supplementation - When doctors prescribe , it is 50K IU 1x weekly for 12 weeks. If your doctor does not prescribe you need to supplement and ask to be retested in 12 weeks. It takes awhile to build up and you likely will need daily Vitamin D supplements to maintain.

Not sure if you are seeing an endocrinologist - you might consider seeing one to discuss your antibodies.


----------



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

Thank you. I just updated my signature with a little history. I have been seeing the same endocrinologist for years, and she just keeps telling me to take my meds everyday. She only looks at TSH, and refuses to acknowledge that my symptoms are thyroid related. I have been diagnosed with Hypothyroid, Hashimotos, and I have a suspicious nodule that I am getting biopsied on Friday of this week. I am going to ask about the vitamin D. I am on Synthroid 100mcg 1x a day, and 1 1/2 once a week. I am at my wits end with my health. I cant go on feeling like I do everyday. I am considering changing doctors, but she is the only one within 15 miles from me that takes my insurance.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> She only looks at TSH, and refuses to acknowledge that my symptoms are thyroid related


That is common for endo's to only look at TSH which I completely do not understand - THEY are suppose to be the thyroid experts. You need to dump this endo and try to find a GP. Since you are already on thyroid hormone all you need to do is find a doctor who will increase dosage.

I personally have had more luck with a GP. If you are lucky enough to find one who knows how to prescribe thyroid hormone replacement. I've found they are more willing to listen to symptoms and will increase thyroid hormones as long as TSH stays within range. Your TSH should be closer to 1-1.5 so you have a way to go.

The fact you have TSI is interesting - have you ever had hyperthyroid events? Have you had that test more than once?


----------



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

That was the first time I ever had that test. I don't know much about hyper symptoms. I have hair loss, weight gain, anxiety, heart palpitations, trouble falling asleep, trouble relaxing, panicky feeling alot, muscle pain, bloating, headaches. I asked my endo about my sleeping, memory, and concentration problems, and she suggested seeing a neurologist, so I am going to make an appt. with them next week after my biopsy Friday.


----------



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

My regular doctor is worse than my endo, he wont even look at me when im talking, and his answer to everything is putting me on antidepressants., so I am trying to find a new regular doctor also. I have a lot of calls to make next week. I am a single mom to a very hyper 5 year old boy, and I hate not feeling good. Summer vacation is coming up, and I am determined to get some answers, so I can get stronger for him, and give him a good summer.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Having both TSI and TPO antibodies like you have can cause overlap symptoms.

It's your thyroid. - many doctors push antidepressants on patients when they can't figure out what's wrong, especially with unexplained pain


----------

